# Seven Year Extended Warranty



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Round Two... the dealer has suggested that we get an extended warranty on the trailer and I must admit I'm thinking about it. I know the dealer makes a fair bit of money from extended warranties but is the piece of mind worth it? 
Does anyone know of the "RV Advantage" extended warranty? 
Are there others available in Canada which would be worth looking into? 
Or should I just say no?

Looking forward to your opinions!

... Carolyn


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

JUST SAY NO!!!

Extended warranties are simply there to make money for the salesman...

you didn't say how much they were going to charge you -- but lets say its 750.00 -- that would mean that you would have to have at least 750 in warranty work to even break even and that with no deductible...

for the price of the avg warranty you could fix virtually everything that is going to break as you go....

its a trailer! Most folks once they feel comfortable with things realize that they can repair most problems themselves...

my .02c -- but no extended warranty is worth it -- its like undercoating -- jut there to make money for the salesman


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think you will get as many opinions on this one as there are Outbackers. I chose not to get an extended warranty when it was offered. I figured, like Ghosty, I can most likely make most of the repairs myself. If you are not handy, or don't like to do that kind of stuff, then maybe an extended warranty option is for you. If you do decide to go with the plan, then make sure you know what it covers before hand. Most extended plans have a deductible, and not all parts are covered by some. Make sure you are going to get the coverage you think you are paying for. It is afterall, just an insurance policy.

I do have extended warranty's on some things. My wife's Honda (60 mo/100,000 miles) as she commutes 80 miles round trip, is although the car is only two years old, we are already outside of the factory warranty period. I also have a extended maintenance plan with my dishwasher, and a treadmill through Sears, that have both paid for themselves already.

You just have to do a cost/benefit analysis, and determine what is right for you.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Normally I agree that these things aren't worth it. My wife and I bought our Outback when it was almost two years old with no warranty. We read that the average major component repair bill was $390 and that the chance of a major component replacement in seven years was more than 1:2. With that we kept turning down the extended warranty until the price dropped below $200 for seven years. At that point it became worth it to us. If we never use it, great. If we do use it it will be there.

Reverie


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

$750 for seven years sounds good to me.

My 21RS went in with electric issue, 2 weeks and almost $2000 worth of parts







and labor she was fixed. All under warranty! So $200 would be a smoking deal in my opinion!
Wires in TT were pinched between TT and frame grounding them out. had to lift camper off the frame to repair.
Most dont buy warrantys for the small stuff: fictures, switches, curtainrods. They buy them for the $500 oven, $300 stove, $$$$ Fridge, A/C unit, Black/Grey/Fresh Tank replacement. And these price's are just parts.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Extended warranties are a big money maker for the dealers and insurers. This is because the average insured person will pay much more for the policy than the actual cost of services received. Thus the profit (which is OK, hey it's a business!). However, if the policy were cheap enough I would consider one.

Remember, a 7 year policy is really only 6 years of coverage because all systems and the trailer itself already have at least a 1 year warranty. Something to the tune of $100 per year of coverage would be a bargain from what I have seen & heard.

My dealer's absolute bottom price for coverage was about $1200 for 5 years if I remember correctly. I said no thanks









One last warning. Some of the RV insurers are notorious for denying claims for their insured. I've heard quite a few stories from dissapointed policy holders. Research your prospective insurer carefully.


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the input... we just said no. They want another $1,000.00 CDN for the 7 years and I just can't help thinking that we're being taken. I'll see if the price comes down over time. Sounds like the dealer may approach the subject again closer to the end of the manufacturer's warranty.

... Carolyn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most extended warranties are not worth the paper they are written on but here are a couple of things to keep in mind.

How long do you plan on keeping the trailer?
How handy are you?
How many problems have you had during the OEM warranty period?

Many extended warranties can be purchased at the end of the OEM warranty period and are not required to be purchased when the trailer is new. So you could do a wait and see thing on it.

I say put the money for the extended warranty in a camper fund and sit on it. If at the end of the OEM warranty you think it would be needed because you have had problems but want to keep the trailer then buy the warranty but you may also decide you would be better off trading in the camper for a new one. So then the warranty money would be lost!


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

All warranties are a waste of money.....untill you need it









Camptails


----------

